# Comparing airport transit connections worldwide



## CHamilton (Jul 28, 2014)

Airport Transit Rankings – How Does [seattle's] Link Stack Up?



> Arriving at an unfamiliar airport, you see multitudes of signs directing you towards taxis, shuttles and public transit. So many questions arise: Which should you take? Do I have enough time to take transit? The answers to these questions vary widely depending on the airport.


----------



## rickycourtney (Jul 28, 2014)

Seattle's Link Light Rail from the airport is actually a great way to get downtown. While I agree that it's not up to Heathrow standards... it's really very good by US standards.

My only major complaint is the distance you have to walk from the station to the central terminal... it's a bit of a slog. Most of the walk is along a long, straight stretch of pavement that IMHO would have been the perfect place to put a “moving sidewalk”.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 28, 2014)

I agree, the SEA- TAC Light Rail us a very good way to reach downtown from the Airport or vice-versa and Seniors only pay 75 cents!!

It is somewhat of a walk to get to the platforms in the Psrking Garage from the terminals


----------



## JayPea (Jul 28, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> I agree, the SEA- TAC Light Rail us a very good way to reach downtown from the Airport or vice-versa and Seniors only pay 75 cents!!
> 
> It is somewhat of a walk to get to the platforms in the Psrking Garage from the terminals


The walk from Seattle's Link Light Rail platforms to the terminal through the parking garage at Sea-Tac is a bit of a hike, true enough. Otherwise it's very convenient and inexpensive from downtown. Much better than a hefty price for a cab ride!


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 30, 2014)

JFK AirTrain to LIRR to Manhattan isnt too shabby.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jul 31, 2014)

rickycourtney said:


> Seattle's Link Light Rail from the airport is actually a great way to get downtown. While I agree that it's not up to Heathrow standards... it's really very good by US standards.


Heathrow is a problematic comparison, since the Heathrow Express rail link is, per km, the most expensive train anywhere in the UK (and possibly also Europe) at GBP21 one-way GBP34 return for the 15 minute journey to/from London Paddington (the article is incorrect on the journey time).

The less well known Heathrow Connect costs GBP9.90 one way or GBP19.80 to the same terminus at London Paddington, journey time about 45 minutes.

Finally, the Picadilly Line of the London Underground costs GBP5.70 cash (GBP5 peak or GBP3 off peak with a prepaid Oyster card) to various central London tube stations, and takes 60-75 minutes depending on where you alight.

Because of its absurdly high ticket prices, the Heathrow Express is in my opinion one of the grossest abuses of Heathrow's stranglehold on passenger aviation in the south-east. But this article fails to take into consideration other (cheaper and slower) transit options.

There will be a fourth option from Heathrow to central London, the financial district, Canary Wharf and the eastern suburbs when Crossrail opens in a few years time. Don't be surprised if the privatised train company operating that line inflates fares to/from Heathrow, however. :blush:


----------



## SanAntonioClyde (Aug 4, 2014)

DFW will open light rail to downtown Dallas this month. Ft Worth now planning for the same. Houston for-get-about it.


----------



## William W. (Aug 4, 2014)

Since I live near DC, I'll speak to the airports in that area:

DCA: Blue and Yellow Line Metro. The station is right next to the airport. It is a very short walk to the terminal

IAD: No rail service, but express buses run from several major metro stations. This should change in the next 4-5 years, once the Silver Line Metro is fully extended to Dulles.

BWI: MARC and Amtrak (Acela included). The station is not directly connected to the airport, but shuttle buses run every few minutes. The shuttle ride takes 5-10 minutes.

I live in Fairfax, and can take the VRE to ALX, and transfer to the Metro to DCA. I can also take the VRE to Union Station and transfer to the MARC to go to BWI. The VRE-MARC transfer (and vice versa) is free as long as the train is reverse flow.

If I want to use IAD, I usually just drive. I've never tried to take one of the buses.

It is surprising to me that they didn't build a Metro line out to Dulles when the system was first constructed. If I remember correctly, Dulles didn't want to help pay for the line. That seems pretty dumb of them. Due to a lack of rail service, I try to avoid Dulles whenever possible. It's a long drive out there, and the access roads are a bit convoluted.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 4, 2014)

It isn't dumb of them. I'm sure they make a mint on parking.


----------



## jis (Aug 4, 2014)

That is exactly the reason why PANYNJ charge $5+ surcharge on the Airtrain access to Newark from the EWR train station. To cover for potential parking loss.


----------



## BCL (Aug 4, 2014)

You're always running against schedule differences, as well as systems that aren't sync'ed to each other. SFO's AirTrain people mover system is designed for multiple purposes, including transport to/from the rental cars as well as inter-terminal transportation.

I prefer OAK if I can manage. They currently have a bus shuttle to/from the airport to the Oakland Coliseum/Airport BART station. It's cheap ($3) and for the most part works well. However, it's still not desirable to a certain segment of the population using the airport. Currently they have to wait outside in an area that's not considered desirable, and many people hang around the station and try to scam people by offering tickets or "help" in using the equipment. They've just spent 9-figures building a cable-based people mover system and announced that fares will be $6. There is controversy because it is going to be more expensive, but there might be an increase in ridership because this system will be integrated into BART and passengers won't have to leave the BART faregates to get to the connector. The fares will be integrated into the BART fare structure, with the airport "station" simply charged a fare as if it were another station.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 4, 2014)

Crossrail will absorb Heathrow Connect, so there will still be only 3 rail-based options. Fares will remain lower than Heathrow Express. The main problem with HC, aside from frequency of service, is that it carries local passengers between Hayes Harlington and Paddington. HC can be quite crowded in the morning and evening rush hours. Many flights into LHR from the eastern USA arrive during the morning rush into London (this applies to the tube as well.)

As someone who takes HE at least twice a month, I find it a good deal. A taxi to Paddington will cost more, perhaps much more, and will take much longer than 15 minutes -- except in the middle of the night when HE doesn't operate.

The tube is an excellent option if you have no or minimal luggage. I don't recommend it for people with heavy items, especially if they will have to connect to another tube line.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 26, 2015)

London: Why take Heathrow Express?



> This appears to be a classic example of an overspecialized transit service -- designed to separate people by fare even though they are all going in the same direction at the same time. Its based on the assumption that people with money would like to wait longer for a more comfortable service that skips a few stations, rather than use the ordinary Underground line from Heathrow that is far more frequent and runs directly to many more parts of London. I have similar concerns about overspecialized airport train projects in Toronto, and others proposed elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Mar 27, 2015)

I hate that they are assuming ordinary folks like me cannot afford to ride Heathrow Express. 20 £ is not really that big of a deal. But I am a New Yorker.


----------



## Skunky (Mar 27, 2015)

The best airport for transit that I've dealt with was Atlanta. The Marta station is up a flight of stairs from the terminal doors. Closer than the shuttle van to rental car land. It's not on the other side of a parking lot, across a busy roadway, or a crazy long walk like some other airport transit connections I've used. Now if only Marta went somewhere.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Mar 27, 2015)

Skunky said:


> The best airport for transit that I've dealt with was Atlanta. The Marta station is up a flight of stairs from the terminal doors. Closer than the shuttle van to rental car land. It's not on the other side of a parking lot, across a busy roadway, or a crazy long walk like some other airport transit connections I've used. Now if only Marta went somewhere.


Philadelphia is pretty awesome too, relatively quick ride to downtown where you can connect o vast amount of regional destinations.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 27, 2015)

Agree with Philly and Portland,Seattle and Chicago arent bad either!

Give DFW and Denver a little more time and they'll join the list also!!


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 27, 2015)

There is San Francisco with BART. You do pay a surcharge (something like $4 added to the fare automatically when you enter or exit through an SFO faregate,) but it is small. Much smaller, cheaper and arguably more convenient to the new Oakland BART connection using a tramway (you have a separate faregate system, but require a BART ticket/CLIPPER card to use it, for an added $6.) The other Bay Area Airport, San Jose, is absurd for transit connections.


----------



## gswager (Mar 28, 2015)

LAX is a joke with an exception of FlyAway bus to LAX (Los Angeles Union Station). If you really want to take a light rail to downtown you'll have to take shuttle bus from terminal to Green light rail station. Climb up the stairs and catch the light real. Get off, go downstairs and catch Blue light rail. And then take Red light rail to downtown.


----------



## NW cannonball (Mar 30, 2015)

gswager said:


> LAX is a joke with an exception of FlyAway bus to LAX (Los Angeles Union Station). If you really want to take a light rail to downtown you'll have to take shuttle bus from terminal to Green light rail station. Climb up the stairs and catch the light real. Get off, go downstairs and catch Blue light rail. And then take Red light rail to downtown.


At LAX, the FlyAway bus is -- OK.

Heathrow -- dunno -

maybe the cheap fare Heathrow is like ORD to transit central Chicago El via Blue line?

AMS -- train downstairs to S'khrraavnhachnhaakh and Central station, losta buses to hotels (but the exit sign on the train platform scared me "1600 meters to exit" and already way below sea level.

Other far-out airports --

NRT -- many options, High-price express to Tokyo Central vs ten-dollar slow train to Nippori-Ueno.

Den, an hour to central city on bus.

SEA, and MSP -- long walk to OK locall transit connections. (These two I know much)

BOM -- I want to go, but I fear.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 30, 2015)

The orange bus is a good alternative to rail at Narita. The bus provides drop-off at major hotels in Tokyo without the need of a taxi from a train station if you are encumbered by heavy luggage. But the bus is slower than Narita Express - which, by the way, serves more stations than just Tokyo Central.

Suburban trains are readily accessible at Paris CDG, Amsterdam, Frankfurt, Zürich, and the alternative London airports (Gatwick, Stansted, and Luton where a 1-mile bus ride at additional cost is required).

No rail at BOM yet although it might happen eventually. Just bus service for now.

Bus only at CLT, although the New Orleans-Atlanta-Washington main line of Norfolk Southern (used by Amtrak's Crescent) lies on the north property boundary of the airport. Pull a Rip Van Winkle for 30 years and there will be rail service by CLT to then. No time soon, however.


----------



## jis (Mar 30, 2015)

At NRT if I am on my own dime I use the local to Yokohama via Tokyo Central to some convenient station where I can change to an appropriate suburban or Metro line to my ultimate destination. Takes about 25 mins more than the NEx to Tokyo Central, but is much much cheaper and I can use my SUICA on it. Also stops at places like Shimbashi where there are many hotels and offices that I frequented.

At Heathrow depending on where I need to go in London I use either the Piccadilly Line or the Heathrow Connect. Heathrow Express is simply not worth the extra. Advantage of the Piccadilly Line is that the Oyster Card works on it without any premium charge.

At CDG it is usually RER-B to St. Michel or Denfert Roschreau and then Metro to the final destination if on Rive Gauche. Have never stayed on Rive Droit.

BOM has no rail connection. DEL has express train to Rajeev Chowk (Connaught Place) and NDLS (New Delhi Station).


----------



## railbuck (Mar 30, 2015)

JNB has the relatively new Gautrain. Convenient and fast if your destination is on their network.


----------



## tp49 (Mar 30, 2015)

BKK has a wonderful airport raillink that helps me avoid the taxi line. KUL's express to Sentral was very nice and is better now that KLIA 2 is open in place of the abysmal LCC which was better served by the bus from Sentral over rail. MUC has good connection to central Munich via rail. IST has a subway connection but it's long and requires a transfer to the tram if going to Sultanahamet. Both Shanghai airports have rail available via Metro Line 2 (PVG also has maglev from Longyang Lu station and while fast is kind of expensive.) SIN has a subway connection as well.

When I did the bus connection from London Luton to the First Capital Connect to London the price of the bus was included in the train ticket I purchased on the Wizz flight in.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Mar 31, 2015)

I can't think of any major East Asian airport that does not have rail links.


----------



## jis (Apr 1, 2015)

Shawn Ryu said:


> I can't think of any major East Asian airport that does not have rail links.


Manila Ninoy Aquino, Jakarta International, Brunei International, among others are major airports in east Asia with no rail links.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Apr 1, 2015)

EAST Asia. They are southeast.


----------



## jis (Apr 2, 2015)

And your definition of EAST Asia is what is otherwise called Northeast Asia then?


----------



## neroden (Apr 12, 2015)

I've never seen a nicer rail - air link than Frankfurt. (Go, look on Google Maps, you'll see it.)


----------

